# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Дизайн мониторов Philips отмечен наградой Red Dot Design Awards 2017

## Labs

• Два изогнутых монитора Philips стали победителями премии Red Dot Award в номинации «Дизайн продукта». 
• Обе модели предлагают отличное качество цветопередачи и разнообразные эргономические функции.

MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, объявила, что два монитора Philips были удостоены Red Dot Award 2017. Отмеченные наградой модели мониторов имеют изогнутую форму и полностью отражают приверженность компании MMD идее объединять передовые технологии и совершенный дизайн при создании своих продуктов. Red Dot Award является одной из самых масштабных и престижных премий в области дизайна и ежегодно принимает свыше 5000 заявок из более чем 50 стран.

«Компания MMD выпускает мониторы, оснащенные самыми передовыми технологиями, чтобы сделать работу и игру легче и приятнее для пользователей. Поэтому мы очень рады, что жюри Red Dot отметило два наших изогнутых дисплея. Мы считаем, что награда подтверждает правильность выбранной нами стратегии, и в этом году планируем расширить линейку изогнутых мониторов», - говорит Штефан Соммер (Stefan Sommer), директор по маркетингу и управлению бизнесом AOC и MMD в европейском регионе.

*Победители Red Dot Award*

Отмеченные премией дисплеи имеют изогнутую форму: линия экрана захватывает поле зрения пользователя и создает мягкий эффект погружения. 34-дюймовый ЖК монитор 349X7FJEW из серии X Line прекрасно сочетает в себе функциональность и инновации и усиливает эффект погружения за счет узкой рамки по периметру экрана. Разрешение UltraWide Quad HD (3440х1440 пикселей), технологии CrystalClear и UltraWideColor обеспечивают отличное качество при просмотре контента в панорамном формате, что делает монитор отличным выбором как для работы, так и для развлечений.

32-дюймовый ЖК дисплей 328M6FJMB из серии M Line с разрешением CrystalClear Quad HD (2560x1440 пикселей), технологией AMD FreeSync и частотой обновления 144 Гц разработан для казуальных игр и воспроизведения развлекательного контента дома. Более того, монитор имеет уникальную опцию: подсветка Ambiglow вокруг подставки синхронизируется с изображением на экране и способствует еще большему погружению в напряженную борьбу в игре. 

Такие функции, как режим Low Blue Mode и регулировка по высоте для комфортного использования, реализованы в обеих моделях. Дополнительную информацию о премии Red Dot Award можно найти по ссылке:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

